# Changer les icons



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

Je sais, c'est une question bete mais je me lance tout de même!
Comment fait on pour changer les icons du bureau (celui du Macintosh HD par exemple)
Par avance merci
L!th!uM


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Février 2005)

meme question!!, j'ai chargé des icones sur icone factory, etc et sur apple download, mais alors que certaines sont deja des dossiers prets a ouvrir , d'autres ouvrent photoshop ou d'autres reclament une appilcation pour etre ouvertes, j'ai vu une conversation mac g disant qu'il suffisait d'ouvrir les infos du dosssier et de faire du glisser deposer mais je ne suis arrivé a rien   :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

selectionne le disque par ex, pomme-i, puis sélectionne un truc avec l'icone désirée, pomme-i dessus dans sa fenetre d'info, click sur l'icone, pomme-c, et tu fais pomme-v sur l'icone de la fenetre d'info du disque


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, c'est une question bete mais je me lance tout de même!
> Comment fait on pour changer les icons du bureau (celui du Macintosh HD par exemple)
> Par avance merci
> L!th!uM



Tes questions montrent que tu sembles très préoccupé par la personnalisation de l'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X.
Si ce n'est déjà fait par quelqu'un d'autre et puisque tu connais déjà ShapeShifter, je te suggère de jeter un ½il à CandyBar. Cet utilitaire, développé par Panic et The Icon Factory, devrait combler tes principaux besoins.


----------



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tes questions montrent que tu sembles très préoccupé par la personnalisation de l'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X.
> Si ce n'est déjà fait par quelqu'un d'autre et puisque tu connais déjà ShapeShifter, je te suggère de jeter un ½il à CandyBar. Cet utilitaire, développé par Panic et The Icon Factory, devrait combler tes principaux besoins.


Merci pour l'info.
Et pour repondre a ta question comme je viens de decouvrir le du Mac il est vrai que je bidouille un peu les apparences de mon mac?
J'essaie de familiariser avec ce nouvel environement et c'est par la modif des apparences que je commence(comme bcp de jeunes switchers je pense)
Voili voilou, en fait je m'eclate avec les possibilités multiple de ce bijoux qu'est le Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> comme je viens de decouvrir le du Mac il est vrai que je bidouille un peu les apparences de mon mac?
> J'essaie de familiariser avec ce nouvel environement et c'est par la modif des apparences que je commence(comme bcp de jeunes switchers je pense)



Comme le dit la formule consacrée : Bienvenue sur Macintosh.


----------



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> selectionne le disque par ex, pomme-i, puis sélectionne un truc avec l'icone désirée, pomme-i dessus dans sa fenetre d'info, click sur l'icone, pomme-c, et tu fais pomme-v sur l'icone de la fenetre d'info du disque


Je ne comprends pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

En fait, c'est un copier-collé.
Sélectione le fichier icone ou une zone d'un fichier image
Pomme c
ctrl clic sur le fichier à "iconer"
"lire les informations"
Dans la fenètre, cliquer sur l'icône en haut à gauche
Pomme v pour coller...


----------



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

ok c'est bon comme ca, moi j'essayer de faire le pomme-V sur l'icon apercu dans les infos du dossier à iconner et non sur l'icon en haut à gauche.
Merci à vous


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Février 2005)

Y a bien plus simple, avec FinderIcon et Asticônes, qui sont des gratuiciels indispensables pour la modifiction des icônes. Mais pour certaines icônes comme Macintosh HD, le Finder ou d'autres nécessitent CandyBar pour être changées.
Tout est expliqué en détail sur le dossier sur la personnalisation de mon site .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

Ce qui ets sympatique également,c'est de les creer soi même   

http://www.mscape.com/products/iconographer.html


----------

